# Maze of Terror- Sat. Oct. 24th



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

If you're in Southern MN (Mankato area) the weekend of October 24th...
Please stop down to visit the Maze of Terror. This year's theme is based on "Silent Hill". There will be a cavernous mine to explore. Watch out for our minions running loose through the mine & abandoned house. 


We're a non-profit haunted maze.
Financial donations are gratefully accepted & appreciated. All donations received goes into a fund for next year's haunt. (we don't even take money for gas from the fund) Please help us to make it bigger, scarier, & more challenging! Because we can't do it without your help.

Maze's hours: Sat. Oct. 24th 7pm - Midnight
Location: 12406 State Hwy 22 South (1 mile South of Mapleton)

Please email me for more information & directions. And tell em' "Haunty" sent ya.

Read my blogs about Haunt progress & pics.

*Note- This event isn't advertised or open to the general public.
It's by invite only, through this announcement.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

This is an inside haunt in a large metal domed machine shed. 
Please dress warmly, for there is no heat in it.

For more information, directions, etc.

Welcome

Tell the door person "Haunty" sent ya! Hope to see ya there!!

Note- 
To read about how it was built & see current pics, goto "blogs" section.


----------

